# Minolta DIMAGE E223



## inzzi (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Würd gerne mal wissen was die allgemeinheit von dieser DigiCam hält.
Oder ob es irgendwelche, wenn möglich besseren, alternativen gibt (unter 200€) ...

klick! 


 schon mal ... inzzi


----------



## Vitalis (8. Dezember 2003)

Zahl ein bißchen mehr und Du wirst mit dieser Kamera glücklich:
http://www7.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=313020
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/17/62.htm


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Zahl ein bißchen mehr und Du wirst mit dieser Kamera glücklich:
> http://www7.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=313020
> http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/17/62.htm *


Was heisst mehr zahlen ? Die A60 gibt selbst bei Saturn für 199€ und damit unter 200€ !


----------



## Vitalis (8. Dezember 2003)

Aber mehr als die Minolta E223


----------



## inzzi (8. Dezember 2003)

für die cam (sieht verdaaaaaaaaaammt gut aus ;P) werd mich mal wegen dem preis erkundigen was in meiner nähe kostet ( bin österreicher .. maybe bissl andere preise ;P)

aber danke schon mal =)


----------

